# Receiver Recommendation (details inside)



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Its time to upgrade my reciever to one that is HDMI capable. I have come accross two deals at the moment. Im not certain either is a great receiver, I was hoping for some input as to either or something else around that price.

Denon AVR3310CI 7.1 (local used $450, $900 on amazon)
Onkyo tx-nr809 7.2 (amazon $550)

Both have network capabilities, 7.1 or better, hdmi, Audessey. Am I overlooking anything important?

I do run two subwoofers, 7.2 may be better for me. Ive read reviews on the Onkyo a good bit, the Denon just popped up on my local CL. Any input is greatly appreciated, and if this is the wrong sub-forum I apologize.

Thanks
Colton


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I would check out Accessories4Less.com 
They have reliable quality Certified B stock.
Denon 2312CI 7.2 $450 free shipping 1YR manufacturer warranty
Denon 3312CI 7.2 $599 free shipping 1YR manufacturer warranty
Onkyo TX NR809 7.2 $599 1YR manufacturer warranty


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In the above list the Onkyo 809 walks all over the Denons. Its 40lbs where the Denon 3312CI only weighs 26lbs all of that weight is in the power supply and that equates to much better power output all channel driven.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

From those choices, I would also choose the 809 (and did as I am an 809 owner) due to the amplification stage and the video up scaling - the Qdeo / Marvell combo is the best there is right now.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Appreciate all the responses. Accessories for less is a really nice site, I had not heard of it. Just came across a marantz sr5006 for $500 (refurbished). I never looked at Marantz before as it was out of my price range, so Im not at all familiar with them. Seeing several users on here with the Onkyo 809 makes me lean towards it.

-Off the subject here. Anyone ever have remote issues where (like in my scenario) a Sharp Remote, is interfering with a Sony unit? Every time I press "netflix" on my sharp remote, my blu-ray player kicks on and overrides my TV. Odd? I need one remote (to rule them all).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just for your info Denon now owns Marantz so not much difference between the two.
As far as the remote I would look into a Harmoney remote, they work well and a re easy to set up.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Drifte said:


> Appreciate all the responses. Accessories for less is a really nice site, I had not heard of it. Just came across a marantz sr5006 for $500 (refurbished). I never looked at Marantz before as it was out of my price range, so Im not at all familiar with them. Seeing several users on here with the Onkyo 809 makes me lean towards it.
> 
> -Off the subject here. Anyone ever have remote issues where (like in my scenario) a Sharp Remote, is interfering with a Sony unit? Every time I press "netflix" on my sharp remote, my blu-ray player kicks on and overrides my TV. Odd? I need one remote (to rule them all).


Yes Denon and Marantz are owned by the same holding company (D&M holdings)... But it's the same company that owns snell and McIntosh. They don't share technology directly. That said most AVRs sound very close. Your speakers make a much bigger difference in your SQ. you just need the power to drive the speakers. 

With respect to your remote issue. Yes a harmony remote will help but you still need to disable HDMI-CEC control on your devices. Is there a reason you aren't using your blu-ray for Netflix?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

P.S. if it makes it any harder for you I have owned 3 Denon without issue... 3806/2112/4520 :whistling:
I was being neutral in my suggestions but since others chimed in well.....you know :R


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Still using my 3311CI as a pre-pro and love it. Hard to believe it is going on three years now. No issues at all. You have a lot of good choices there.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I have been using the Onkyo 709 for the last month or so and have yet to hook it up for video, but the amp in it is very powerful and clean. There are many EQ settings in it to which is fun to play around with. It was $380 shipped from A4L refurbished with warranty.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Normally, I'm a Denon fanboy, but between the 2 you've listed, I'd go with the 809 as the 3310 has had a problematic history. The 3311 and up is a different story.

cheers


----------



## jfbar167 (Feb 23, 2013)

As both a 809 and denon (avr-391) owner. I would definitely consider the onkyo for features sound quality and value. But the denon for reliability. Had mine (from afl) for a year and have quite a bit of (the common issues hashed out on other threads) like hdmi issues, loss of network connectivity, and occasional speaker output quits. The denon, while a low end model. Has had no issues what so ever. And I bought that open box (and damaged cosmetically) from best buy. Good luck on your choise. Accessories for less is an excellent vendor and great pricing. I live in Florida and got mine the next day.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

jfbar167 said:


> As both a 809 and denon (avr-391) owner. I would definitely consider the onkyo for features sound quality and value. But the denon for reliability. Had mine (from afl) for a year and have quite a bit of (the common issues hashed out on other threads) like hdmi issues, loss of network connectivity, and occasional speaker output quits. The denon, while a low end model. Has had no issues what so ever. And I bought that open box (and damaged cosmetically) from best buy. Good luck on your choise. Accessories for less is an excellent vendor and great pricing. I live in Florida and got mine the next day.


Ironically enough, I have had no issues with my 809 and had to send my 4520 back due to what appeared to be a malfunctioning HDMI board. Every manufacturer is going to have their issues, it really comes down to how good the support is. As long as you go through A4L, I think you would be pleased with either unit - they have top rate CS.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I had a denon 4800 demo unit it lasted 7 years before any issues, then it was time to upgrade went with integra 40.3 has been working great for the last 2 years. Quality in decent products to me is in the shipping and handling of products.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

One problem is that you can't even tell reliability from one model to the next, let alone past history of a way older model. Every piece of technology seems this way. One model might be gold while the next is horrible. I have even seen sometimes where the same model will have different production runs from 2 different factories and some people get good stuff while the others don't get so lucky.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

steve1616 said:


> One problem is that you can't even tell reliability from one model to the next, let alone past history of a way older model. Every piece of technology seems this way. One model might be gold while the next is horrible. I have even seen sometimes where the same model will have different production runs from 2 different factories and some people get good stuff while the others don't get so lucky.


I think a good thing to remember is that even models that are "bad" most people will still never see a problem with performance. 

Get something that has the power and features you want. 

If you're worried about reliability just remember anything can break and most likely wont in the first 4-5 years. If you still worry then get the warranty from whoever you get the AVR from.


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

I will throw one more option out there: Pioneer SC-1222-K. 530-550 from newegg.
The amplification stage is quite nice. I also really like the iPad app. I is a 7.2 reciever but note that MACAA doesn't eq the two sub outputs separately. Also some complain that you cannot set the crossover differently for each channel. These issues don't bother me a bit as I use a BFD which is much more flexible then most any reciever can manage for sub eq.

I also really like how it handles hdmi passthrough. You can change inputs without turning it on. Also when the reciever is on it by default does not send audio via HDMI. When the reciever is off it does send audio. Very convenient as my wife doesn't really care about the audio or sub.

I have had mine for a month or so and I am quite happy.

Good luck!
Salem


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I remember 15 years ago when I was reading about Bob Carvers technology, I thought that everyone was going to have super cheap power in 5 years, but I still don't see them in this list. They were suppose to be cheaper, and I thought it would only be a matter of time to get into big production. Then I saw that these new technology units had super high prices. I ended up getting one cheap because no one wanted them, and I got a discount on the TGR-3 by sunfire. 

I wonder if any of these big manufacturers would be interested in this technology. Sorry to get so off on a tangent. I just wonder what all of these receivers on this list would be like with Bob Carver technology.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Just for your info Denon now owns Marantz so not much difference between the two.
> As far as the remote I would look into a Harmoney remote, they work well and a re easy to set up.



D&M holdings ownes Denon and Marantz as Well as McIntosh. And a McIntosh doesn't look or sound like a Marantz or a Denon. From how I understand It, the parent company holds the cash and the subsidiaries operate semi-autonomously of each other. My ears have heard some small difference between a Denon and Marantz, and I prefer the M over the D.


Also worth considering here over Denon or Onkyo are Yamaha Aventage  and Harman-Kardon.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

D&M announced a little while ago they were selling McIntosh.

I would have to disagree on Denon and Marantz not sharing stuff. You can see design similarities between their products, especially if you crack them open.

Nevertheless, I'm still a Denon fanboy and I'm looking to replace my venerable 3805 soon. It's given me 10 years of faithful worry-free service. I did have problems with a 1708(?) some years ago...apparently all of them had a design flaw making them easy to blow. I replaced it with a 1610 and that one is performing nicely (it just doesn't have that much power).

I will look at the Onkyo. I have a friend who has had a couple of them over the last decade and I've always liked them.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

I appreciate all the input, I think Im going to hold off on a new receiver. I decided to go ahead with the move, will be starting from scratch with a new media/theater room. Not to say we should stop providing input for good receivers under $1,000. Im learning a lot here.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

They may share common components, but I belive they are separate designs (schematics). Its probably very similar to the recent BMW and Mercedes agreement to jointly buy parts and common components in bulk (wheels, glass, common airbag sensors, lighting, B&O speakers, etc). But both make and sell distinctly different vehicles which have little else in common besides a German origin.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow, so fast forward 3 years and Im finally ready to get back at the HT build. In the mean time I picked up a Sony STR-DH540 to handle the living room setup. Its done its job well and seems to sync nicely with the tv, xbox and blu-ray. 










Now its time though to get a receiver for the basement theater build. Audessey recommends front wide over front high, and so Im searching for a receiver that can run that format. I dont seem to see a clear answer what models can do wide front, though a lot seem to be ready for High front or surround back channels.

Onkyo TX-NR646 is in my price range, but I havent found if it does wide.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Have you considered atmos, or DTS-X? If your room is down to studs, I would highly recommend taking a look. Every PLIIx/Z/wide mode is fake and pulls bits out of the soundtrack that is deemed as ambiance(short version) and sends that to the height wide or rear channels. IMO it would also be a step backwards at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Have you considered atmos, or DTS-X? If your room is down to studs, I would highly recommend taking a look. Every PLIIx/Z/wide mode is fake and pulls bits out of the soundtrack that is deemed as ambiance(short version) and sends that to the height wide or rear channels. IMO it would also be a step backwards at this point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For those formats, I would ideally place two speakers in the ceiling at the front of the room correct? I am still able to do that, although my in wall speakers I have only have a tweeter angle adjustment, im not sure id have the ideal angle.

Edit: From a crutchfield page:
"Dolby makes specific speaker recommendations for Atmos to achieve optimum performance, including a prerequisite “base” 5.1 or 7.1 surround speaker system, plus at least one pair of “height” speakers. The height speakers can be either in-ceiling or specially designed, upward-firing Atmos enabled speakers.

On the other hand, DTS has no official requirements for the number of speakers or their locations in your room. Just place whatever speakers you have wherever you can, then let the receiver’s auto-calibration system and object-based surround processor sort out the details of where to best send dialogue and sound effects. DTS:X even promises to let you manually adjust sound objects, including the ability to boost hard-to-hear dialogue above the other sounds."

Thanks


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

7.2.4 if you can
What kind of budget are you looking at for the whole build?


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

rab-byte said:


> 7.2.4 if you can
> What kind of budget are you looking at for the whole build?


The only thing I have left to buy is a receiver and tv for this space (no space for projector). I'd like to stay under $500 for the receiver, which the Onkyo NR646 is looking like a great option. I have three pairs of the monoprice 4100's to put in, and yet to order the center channel but it will be in wall as well.

Center location:









speakers: http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=109&cp_id=10837&cs_id=1083702&p_id=4100&seq=1&format=2

The front wall is looking something like this. With the "high fronts" or atmos/dts.x high channel angled off the ceiling. Ductwork kind of in my favor for blending the speakers in at an angle for that.









You can see a board on the wall to simulate a 60" tv. Have yet to frame in the ceiling/ductwork. Had two 30 amp circuits ran the other night. 









A lot to do yet though in regards to finishing the room.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

any possibility you can turn your room layout sideways (put the display under the window), the way you have it now the seating against the rear wall is not good. A long room is also much better for sound layout.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> any possibility you can turn your room layout sideways (put the display under the window), the way you have it now the seating against the rear wall is not good. A long room is also much better for sound layout.


I wish I could, the wife did not approve. It also had a bit of a head knocker with the ducting. This layout keeps the room more open and multi-use. Long ways would have been awesome, as a projector could have been used too. I wouldnt call this a dedicated theater by any means, the in wall speakers everywhere are in an effort at being kid proof (if such a thing exists).

It definitely has crossed my mind a few times though.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a shame as that layout would be far better. But WAF is always good to keep in mind.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

If your chairs are going to be pushed up against the wall, you'll probably want some absorption back there. I think the wall is going to create some issues... I agree with Tony, lengthwise is the best option, but work with what you've got.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Todd Anderson said:


> If your chairs are going to be pushed up against the wall, you'll probably want some absorption back there. I think the wall is going to create some issues... I agree with Tony, lengthwise is the best option, but work with what you've got.


Im assuming I will have months of room treatment work from reflections and such. But with the overall short distances from speakers and the screen (under 250sq ft area) I shouldn't require a ton of volume either.


----------

